# Walking with Lemurs!



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Took the family to Amazon World yesterday. Here are some pics I took of the very cute Ring-tailed Lemurs in the 'Walk with Lemurs' exhibit! They were just amazing - you could walk right up close to them and touch them although you weren't supposed to! It was lovely to have them running around your feet and leaping about on the rope barriers!

One pair had a very inquisitive baby who decided to jump on to Ryan's (my son) hand to look at his camera! It sat there and licked his palm and nibbled his fingers! Soooo cute, lol! Then it jumped on to my back. Sadly I didn't get pics with the baby on me though - he didn't stay for long enough! It was an amazing experience - well worth the entrance fee to see these wonderful creatures up close! :flrt:

There should have been a sign for the lemurs saying 'Please do not touch the humans', lol!


----------



## monitormayhem (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow that looks like a great day out, lovely pics: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

"They are just a bunch of pansies!"

Anyone get it???


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome! I went to a similar thing not long ago except with Macaques, it's amazing getting so up close with them and being able to observe them all as a group.. :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> "They are just a bunch of pansies!"
> 
> Anyone get it???


This actually made me laugh out loud... :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Awesome! I went to a similar thing not long ago except with Macaques, it's amazing getting so up close with them and being able to observe them all as a group.. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> This actually made me laugh out loud... :blush:


"I like to move it move it, I like to move it move it, you like to...........move it!"


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh dear Colin!  No more gogo juice for you sweetheart!

Lovely pics of the lemurs and lol on the idea of a sign for the lemurs!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Oh dear Colin!  No more gogo juice for you sweetheart!
> 
> Lovely pics of the lemurs and lol on the idea of a sign for the lemurs!


"Don't you love the people! Not a very lively bunch though!"


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> "Don't you love the people! Not a very lively bunch though!"


 
"The foosa. They are always annoying us by trespassing, interrupting our parties, and ripping our limbs off. "


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> "The foosa. They are always annoying us by trespassing, interrupting our parties, and ripping our limbs off. "


"Thats ok, I've got a bigger crown. Look, its got a gecko on it!"


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> "Thats ok, I've got a bigger crown. Look, its got a gecko on it!"


 
Shhhh, we're hiding. Everyone needs to be quiet, including me... SHHHHHH! Who's making that noise? Oh, it's me again...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Shhhh, we're hiding. Everyone needs to be quiet, including me... SHHHHHH! Who's making that noise? Oh, it's me again...


"Does anybody else have the heeby-geebies? No, so shut up!"


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Ahh awesome pics! I'll have to try and find my photos from when I did zookeeper for a day at whipsnade. We finished in the lemur enclosure!

Btw, they LOVE raisins


----------

